# Neufchatel cheese, any subs?



## chris629 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have this yummy recipe I want to try but it calls for that cheese. I went to the stores in my town none of them carry it and they have no idea what it even is.  
Is there a substitute I can use for this or is this pretty much a no sub cheese.  
The recipe is a chicken and red pot combo.  
Thanks so much!


----------



## Raine (Mar 18, 2005)

It is a cream cheese. Your store had no cream cheese?


----------



## crewsk (Mar 18, 2005)

You can use cream cheese in place of the neufchatel.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 18, 2005)

Yep.  Cream cheese.

Neufchatel is a cheese of french origin that is very similar to cream cheese but is lower in calories and tastes somewhat different because it's made from milk and not cream.

You might want to sub a lighter cream cheese for it, but reg cream cheese should work fine.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 18, 2005)

If you read the label on a package of Philadelphia brand 1/3 less fat cream cheese, it tells you it's Neufchatel!


----------



## chris629 (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks!  I wasn't sure that cream cheese was otherwise known as neufchatel.  I am getting used to the aka names.  Thanks and I will check this out!!


----------

